# “I’m going to go into CS and learn programming to moneymaxx”



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 22, 2022)

and yet it still works


----------



## incel194012940 (Aug 22, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> and yet it still works


and then you become depressed wagie with lower happiness and status than homeless person


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Aug 22, 2022)

Most of the forum lacks the necessary IQ to be a talented and profitable programmer anyways. This cope is just another PSL pipe dream for many.


----------



## Pretty (Aug 22, 2022)

Sales mogs sales always mogs


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Aug 22, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Most of the forum lacks the necessary IQ to be a talented and profitable programmer anyways. This cope is just another PSL pipe dream for many.


people on this forum are so retarded that they have to ask a million times about "where to start python" when there are 1000000000000000000 tutorials online

and then they think they can get anywhere with CS


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Aug 22, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> people on this forum are so retarded that they have to ask a million times about "where to start python" when there are 1000000000000000000 tutorials online
> 
> and then they think they can get anywhere with CS


Not to mention they can’t even take the dirty dishes out of their bedroom and get their homework in on time, and yet they think they have the discipline to self learn a programming language.


----------



## King Kali (Aug 22, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Most of the forum lacks the necessary IQ to be a talented and profitable programmer anyways. This cope is just another PSL pipe dream for many.



AutisticGymcel
Iron​JoinedAug 19, 2022


----------



## AutisticGymcel (Aug 22, 2022)

King Kali said:


> AutisticGymcel
> Iron​JoinedAug 19, 2022


Aren’t you a greycel? I’ve been on lookism for awhile, so I’m not new to PSL by any means.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Most of the forum lacks the necessary IQ to be a talented and profitable programmer anyways


yet this is also exactly what most of the forum thinks

everyone thinks they're the exception

looksmax is a narcy cesspit


----------



## Beastimmung (Aug 22, 2022)

What to do instead?


----------



## King Kali (Aug 22, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Aren’t you a greycel?


Yes, so? I've been a member since 2020. Unlike others I don't spent all my time posting on this site.


----------



## John124 (Aug 22, 2022)

Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.

If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.

I graduated from a top 10 (globally) CS school, do you know how fucking hard that was? Do you know how few people could come close to even getting into that track let alone graduating from it? People who got accepted into the program failed to continue because they couldn't fraud their highschool marks anymore. People who got in dropped out due to difficulty (over 50% major change rate) To get in I had to be top tier academically and then to stay in the program I had to be top tier within university.

"I will teach myself python bro!!!!!!"

Meanwhile you are expected to learn programming languages ad-hoc and recreate core linux kernel programs for moving files around, calculus 1-3, linear algebra, write mathematical proofs about the nature of complex sorting, searching and ranking algorithms, machine learning, building DBMS's that use paging from scratch, multithreaded programming, building a CPU from the transistor level up using a circuit simulator, etc.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Aug 22, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> and then you become depressed wagie with lower happiness and status than homeless person


sure, go ahead and build a "passive income" side hustle 

I'm rooting for you buddy


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 22, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> What to do instead?


plastic surgery


----------



## incel194012940 (Aug 22, 2022)

Mongrelcel said:


> sure, go ahead and build a "passive income" side hustle
> 
> I'm rooting for you buddy


I’m not interested in making money 

learning to be happy with what you have is better return of your effort 

I been around both homeless and programmers - what a miserable bunch programmers are


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Aug 22, 2022)

King Kali said:


> Yes, so? I've been a member since 2020. Unlike others I don't spent all my time posting on this site.


reading your bio I'd think you were a rainbowcel


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Aug 22, 2022)

incel194012940 said:


> I’m not interested in making money
> 
> learning to be happy with what you have is better return of your effort
> 
> I been around both homeless and programmers - what a miserable bunch programmers are


I will join them.


incel194012940 said:


> I’m not interested in making money
> 
> learning to be happy with what you have is better return of your effort
> 
> I been around both homeless and programmers - what a miserable bunch programmers are


I will join them.


----------



## Diederick Kastner (Aug 22, 2022)

Coding is for 100iq slaves. The absolute most slavest developer is web developer.


----------



## bugeater23 (Aug 22, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> people on this forum are so retarded that they have to ask a million times about "where to start python" when there are 1000000000000000000 tutorials online
> 
> and then they think they can get anywhere with CS


CS and python are pretty easy, just start programming bro


----------



## wollet2 (Aug 22, 2022)

John124 said:


> Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.
> 
> If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.
> 
> ...


avg 130? its like 110. cs is one of the easiest stems

top performer at highschool? jfl. good at maths? you just need basic math knowledge you can even get by if u suck at them

i was giga mediocre at highschool due to not attending much, barely passed subjects that didnt interest me and that lowered my graduation grade, bcuz of that i was shit at math too (cuz i was never attending, absence punishment was very loose) but got better, entered top 300 cs uni through exams, 2nd hardest cs degree in my country. 

you dont need that much to become an average soft developer. its harder to graduate from a difficult degree and passing an interview than performing the job itself


----------



## John124 (Aug 22, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> avg 130? its like 110. cs is one of the easiest stems
> 
> top performer at highschool? jfl. good at maths? you just need basic math knowledge you can even get by if u suck at them
> 
> ...


Yeah but people who think you're going to moneymax with CS by being a middling dev are kidding themselves. The FAGMAN jobs with huge salaries to go genetic elite.


----------



## rand anon (Aug 22, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> . its harder to graduate from a difficult degree and passing an interview than performing the job itself


----------



## Mouthbreath (Aug 22, 2022)

John124 said:


> Yeah but people who think you're going to moneymax with CS by being a middling dev are kidding themselves. The FAGMAN jobs with huge salaries to go genetic elite.


I know for a fact that you dont need great intelligence to work at FAGMAN. You need to know your stuff obviously. But you can get there by practising and social skills alone. Social skills are way more important than your iq


----------



## bara (Aug 22, 2022)

Nothing but a ton of gatekeeping here.

Do you need to have a ton of discipline to get into a FAANG? Probably.

Do you need to have "high IQ" to get into a FAANG? Probably.

But not everything in CS is about getting into FAANGs.

There are a ton of other firms that are hiring with pretty good salaries, and you can work your way up.

Many stories of guys who were previously working dead end wagie jobs (most did not even go to Uni for CS) who if you were to look at do not immediately give off "high IQ" vibes.

Most of the time its a matter of do you have the heart for it, do you have a passion for it, are you willing to grind for it, are you willing to put 3+ hours (minimum) a day into learning it, do you know how to find the right resources and which to use, etc.

If you answer no to most of these then chances are self learning/going into CS in uni is not for you.

Lets not act like a ton of these currycels that are being outsourced straight from India into western countries (or are doing work directly from India) possess some sort of God given IQ trait. Sure, most of them may not be doing FAANG level work but if you can do what they have done AND you are educated in the west I can assure you that you will earn double their salary.


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

precisely, the demand keeps going up because it is the job of the future 
have fun working in retail until you rope nigger


----------



## Alex_mentalcel (Aug 22, 2022)

You don't need hight iq to work in generic web/mobile position with 100-150k$/year. You just need some discipline and motivation to learn all this boring web stuff.
And later on, if you acquire some experience, competence and economy and world won't go to shit - you can work 2 full time remote jobs. Again, you will just need discipline and good working ethics.

I used to practice all of that myself for almost 2 years and i doubt i am high on iq score.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> have fun working in retail until you rope nigger


and yet you drive a $300 car









What car do you drive?


I believe I have the shittiest car on this forum. Random 1995 Yugo Tempo i bought from a junkyard for 200 euros. No AC, manual windows, 2 doors, top speed maybe 80 mph if you dont value your own life, no airbags, no power steering, no radio. Impossible to start or to shift in reverse unless you...




looksmax.org





why is it always poorfags that talk the most shit in this section?


----------



## Moggie (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> and yet you drive a $300 car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

Moggie said:


>


imagine talking down to retail workers when some mcdonalds wagie only has to work less than a week to buy that shit-mobile


----------



## popular kid (Aug 22, 2022)

Mouthbreath said:


> plastic surgery


Bro fr is it worth it getting into med school or is it to mentally draining


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> and yet you drive a $300 car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i just turned 18 you dumbass most people here in their 30s not even having a drivers license 

my freshman compsci year is starting in 2 months


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> and yet you drive a $300 car
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well well well if it isnt mad retail worker seething at my absolute unit of a car going through my post history 
Lets see, what do we have here...




Oh no!!!!
Working in mcdonalds for a week to buy my car should be the least of your worries, have fun scanning my grocery bags to afford monthly chinese hgh and hope you grow past 5'7 you subhuman manlet 




Ill be chilling with my 6'4 and a compsci degree *


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> i just turned 18 you dumbass most people here in their 30s not even having a drivers license


not true retard














Survey Results 2021


Hey guys, Here are the results for the survey sent a few weeks ago. Click here to open the image in a new tab. Otherwise, click the image below to enlarge, then click again to zoom in.




looksmax.org







123123123 said:


> my freshman compsci year is starting in 2 months


what community college are you attending?


----------



## Moggie (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> not true retard
> 
> View attachment 1833910
> 
> ...


I am officially an oldcel


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> *Well well well if it isnt mad retail worker seething at my absolute unit of a car going through my post history
> Lets see, what do we have here...
> View attachment 1833908
> 
> ...


not even the slightest hint of a pixel, you broke poser faggot

stay being below a mcdonalds wagie and attending some noname community college


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> not even the slightest hint of a pixel, you broke poser faggot
> 
> stay being below a mcdonalds wagie and attending some noname community college


*Editing posts on an incel forum like the insecure bitch you are, thinking a tall mogger such as myself wont notice it? *
*I am sure you are 6 3, thats why you are spending 1000 euro per month on hgh 
kill yourself you manlet loser*


----------



## fauxfox (Aug 22, 2022)

90% of the people who say this shit don't make it/switch majors after the first semester


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> 90% of the people who say this shit don't make it/switch majors after the first semester


obviously, most normies are braindead midwit morons (op included probably) who think they can easily graduate and make good money 
if you are below 130 iq, stick to retail or whatever other useless mid profession
leave this to the experts


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> *Editing posts on an incel forum like the insecure bitch you are, thinking a tall mogger such as myself wont notice it? *
> *I am sure you are 6 3, thats why you are spending 1000 euro per month on hgh
> kill yourself you manlet loser*


another love letter typed by brown hands that i will not be reading


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

"leave this to the experts"


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> "leave this to the experts"
> View attachment 1833934
> 
> View attachment 1833936


rivate heightmaxing stack leak (for closed growth plates)​
OPSexuallyAbusive 
Start dateMar 28, 2021

Not open for further replies.

1
2
3
 Next
IgnoreWatch
[IMG alt="SexuallyAbusive"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/2/2125.jpg?1561833623[/IMG]
SexuallyAbusive​$$$ HGH ABU$ER $$$​JoinedJun 21, 2019Posts1,860Reputation4,943

Mar 28, 2021
Add bookmark
#1
so I've been getting asked about this stack for a while, and decided to finally post it here since I got banned from the heightmaxing discord for no reason. the stack is designed for people with *closed growth plates*, and the growth is localized.

the first two people who supposedly got results from it turned out to be larpers who didn't grow at all, one of them is the creator. it's made by some schizophrenic "biohacker" retard who has memory problems, and we caught him lying about his height growth results because he claimed he grew 0.375-0.5 inches in less than a month but then claimed even less than that later on because he couldn't even remember the number he gaslighted us with before. after confronting him about this, he said he wanted to "track my IP"





I've personally taken the stack myself and didn't get shit from it. it's simply over-hyped garbage, and these retards need to stop acting like they've found the holy grail for heightmaxing. before I got banned from the server, the majority of everyone in there came to the conclusion that the stack does not work and simply opted for the classic HGH and AI route instead (and so have I).

*the stack:*

IGF-2
LPP (Link Protein N-Terminal Peptide)
PTD-DBM
IGF-1 LR3
*the logic:*
the premise behind the stack is that the LPP will generate new cartilage in the joint, then you follow up with the PTD-DBM (CXXC5 inhibitor), IGF-2, and IGF-1 LR3 to harden that cartilage.

here are key points about the logic of the stack, written by the creator:
- "LPP is the crux of all of this because it interacts with the most important BMP receptors (2 & 7), proliferate collagen stem/progenitor cells, transcripts on the SOX9 pathway (which is the same mechanism of how relaxin works), and more. LPP is a gold mine because of its MOA."
- "PTD-DBM is a CXXC5 inhibitor which means that it prevents growth plate cell to become inactive. https://www.life-science-alliance.org/content/lsa/2/2/e201800254.full.pdf"
- "IGF-2 is an often neglected peptide in regards to height potential. It's our main way that our bodies induces BMP-9 which causes oestrogenesis."
- "Because IGF-1 receptor are pretty much occupied during 1-15 years of a person's life, it might be wise to minister this after a teenager (no older than 20) experience their final growth spurt when their hgh levels start to decline."

*protocol:*





everything should be injected either into the knee or the ankle since this is a localized stack designed for people with closed plates. you're supposed to use a 1-inch needle for this, and stick it all the way in to your knee. it's very painful and can lead to loss of limb function.




BD Luer Lock Syringe 3mL 23G x 1" (25mm) PrecisionGlide Needle 10pk​BD 23 Gauge x 1" Luer Lock Syringe with PrecisionGlide Needle combines a sharp needle with a clear barrel featuring bold scale for more accurate readings. BD Luer Lock syringes feature detachable needles. Sterile and Individually packaged for your convenience.



westendmedicalsupplies.com
*the final blackpill on "heightmaxing" (read this):*
there is no miracle compound to grow taller. I've gone through several of these stacks and got absolutely no results from them. stop listening to these fucking idiots who call themselves "biohackers" that unironically think they've found the solution for people to grow taller because they can cite a few pubmed articles they've read online. you WILL waste your money.

after losing over $1k on these bullshit compounds to not grow at all, I can conclude that the only legitimate "heightmaxing" methods are HGH + AI and leg lengthening, that's it.

there is an ongoing research project designed to regenerate new growth plates in europe:
CORDIS | European Commission​
cordis.europa.eu
$241,711 has been funded to the research so far, and they don't even expect to be finished until 2022. what makes you think a PSL autist has the answer? the creator had to hop off his own stack because he claims he couldn't shell out anymore money to keep paying for the IGF-2, which is literally just $90. these people lack the funding, trials, and experience to formulate anything substantial. stop coping.





+1
Report











 Reactions:currylightskin, Mewton, heighmaxxerxd and 40 others
D
Deleted member 3990​Zephir​JoinedNov 19, 2019Posts8,393Reputation15,369

Mar 28, 2021
Add bookmark
#2
brutal


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> rivate heightmaxing stack leak (for closed growth plates)​
> OPSexuallyAbusive
> Start dateMar 28, 2021
> 
> ...


*Keep injecting some random drugs up your raped petite ass while i am 6'4 just by being gods favourite you tiny dwarf *


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

just fucking lol @ how much ive tormented this impoverished shitskin virgin loser

this faggot has been browsing my posts and threads for the past half hour and im already living in his head rent free


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> after losing over $1k on these bullshit compounds to not grow at all, I can conclude that the only legitimate "heightmaxing" methods are HGH + AI and leg lengthening, that's it.


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

*just break your legs bro and maybe you will be as tall as me one day *


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


>


why scoff at $1k when its 3x+ the amount that your car costs, you tormented bitch-of-mine?

imagine how many cocks your prostitute mother has to suck to earn half of that


----------



## Deleted member 20565 (Aug 22, 2022)

*what a great day to be 6'4 without injecting chinese rat piss into my beautiful body  
however abused dog midgets like OP arent as fortunate 




dont worry bro, keep rotting in your private ''research'' discords you will definitely find a stack to make you human height *







Spoiler: spoiler



*kill yourself you ugly oldcel midget loser *


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 22, 2022)

John124 said:


> Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.
> 
> If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.
> 
> ...


Most Programmers dont do all those things you mentioned at the bottom

Im a software engineer and barely know any of that shit- you have your whole career to specialise and up skill.

My IQ is like 80th percentile if I had to guess


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 22, 2022)

123123123 said:


> *what a great day to be 6'4 without injecting chinese rat piss into my beautiful body *


_*are you talking about your shitty bloated subhuman body that you bitch about every other post, you delusional butthurt faggot?*_
_*



*




*



*_
*cry harder as you practically study my entire profile, you weak boned son of a whore who i have bullied relentlessly*


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 22, 2022)

John124 said:


> Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.
> 
> If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.
> 
> ...


Do you need all that to just become a code monkey making 40k a year?


----------



## halo3player1851 (Aug 22, 2022)

John124 said:


> Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.
> 
> If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.
> 
> ...


You act like every software role is programming algorithm's for NASA when in reality programming is easier than ever before. You act like you need to be a sperg like you to actually succeed in tech when that isn't true at all.


----------



## John124 (Aug 22, 2022)

halo3player1851 said:


> You act like every software role is programming algorithm's for NASA when in reality programming is easier than ever before. You act like you need to be a sperg like you to actually succeed in tech when that isn't true at all.


code monkey jobs pay 50k starting now

sorry to break it to you


----------



## CEO of Sex (Aug 22, 2022)

John124 said:


> code monkey jobs pay 50k starting now
> 
> sorry to break it to you


I’d be happy with that tbh. I didn’t get into it for moneymaxxing. there’s just nothing else I want to do. And I find it kinda interesting


----------



## copemaxxeer (Aug 22, 2022)

halo3player1851 said:


> You act like every software role is programming algorithm's for NASA when in reality programming is easier than ever before. You act like you need to be a sperg like you to actually succeed in tech when that isn't true at all.


He is talking about a rigorous computer *SCIENCE* education, which should be almost as difficult to get as a math degree


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Aug 22, 2022)

halo3player1851 said:


> You act like every software role is programming algorithm's for NASA when in reality programming is easier than ever before. You act like you need to be a sperg like you to actually succeed in tech when that isn't true at all.


Exactly there’s a massive variety of software/tech roles out there.

Some of them are about being a giga high IQ sperg sitting there figuring out some sort of rocket science or you have roles like mine where you’re heavily involved in the business side of things but still need tech skills.

Some people might even use very basic python to help them with certain elements of their role but it’s not their primary skill. Typical all of noting mentality not suprised to hear it on this forum


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Aug 22, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Most of the forum lacks the necessary IQ to be a talented and profitable programmer anyways. This cope is just another PSL pipe dream for many.


Why would staying in front of a screen coding 8 hours a day would be a dream for somebody


----------



## Rt-Rust1 (Aug 22, 2022)

John124 said:


> Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.
> 
> If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.
> 
> ...


Shit that sounds interesting. But what would be the point. I mean it is great to resolve problems, but for what? Gaining money? I prefer a career in which I can socialize more


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 22, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> View attachment 1833739


Considering the demand that isn’t really a problem compared to other fields


----------



## Eggs (Aug 23, 2022)

Listen to old loser like me.
Im 30 years old and you know what? I heard exactly same argument in 2011 (yes - 11 years ago) when I wanted to study Informatics (CS engineering).
I heard
- "oh no, everyone wants to be a programmer nowdays, dont do it",
- "you will go and study informatics and you will end with no job because eveeryone is studying it"
- "everyone cant be programmer"
- "market is oversaturated already, the moment you will get your degree you will be unemployable"

IT WAS 2011!!!!
FAST FORWARD TO 2022: programmers are payed more than ever, theres more programming jobs than ever, and there ia need for more programmers than ever.

I listened to this "advices" and I went for Finanace degree, biggest regret of my life.
Basically all this advices were told by people that understand jack shit and who are losers themselves.

I never heard single programmer saying "Theres no more jobs for programmers, dont learn it'. And if programmer would say it, it would probably be pretty bad programmer that dont want put the work to compete with young blood.

People that say shit like that dont understand that this market is young and still growing and WILL be growing.


----------



## irrumator praetor (Aug 23, 2022)

John124 said:


> Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.
> 
> If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.
> 
> ...


Kill yourself


----------



## Chinacurry (Aug 23, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> View attachment 1833739


Love it


----------



## irrumator praetor (Aug 23, 2022)

Eggs said:


> Listen to old loser like me.
> Im 30 years old and you know what? I heard exactly same argument in 2011 (yes - 11 years ago) when I wanted to study Informatics (CS engineering).
> I heard
> - "oh no, everyone wants to be a programmer nowdays, dont do it",
> ...


Enjoy breaking your spine 24/7 sitting in front of a monitor, losing your eyesight and getting t glasses, rapidly accelerating your ageing process as your chin and hairline recede, your double chin begins to form, the hair on your head turning grey, the lovehandles on your hips expanding and your face gaining more fat, as your cheekbones also recede and the definition and youth in your face decipates, your dick shrinking and getting erectile dysfunction as your life accelerates toward total failure and social skills disappear into thin air, becoming an incel basement dweller loser programming loli furry hentai scat sex NFTs and being admin on a pedophile discord server and never meeting the love of your life and future wife. 

Have fun doing that


----------



## Eggs (Aug 24, 2022)

irrumator praetor said:


> Enjoy breaking your spine 24/7 sitting in front of a monitor, losing your eyesight and getting t glasses, rapidly accelerating your ageing process as your chin and hairline recede, your double chin begins to form, the hair on your head turning grey, the lovehandles on your hips expanding and your face gaining more fat, as your cheekbones also recede and the definition and youth in your face decipates, your dick shrinking and getting erectile dysfunction as your life accelerates toward total failure and social skills disappear into thin air, becoming an incel basement dweller loser programming loli furry hentai scat sex NFTs and being admin on a pedophile discord server and never meeting the love of your life and future wife.
> 
> Have fun doing that


Nigga what?
Do you think my job in finance was anything else than sitting in front of computer/laptop for 8-10 hours and having 30 min chit chat at coffee machine? It's 2022 - every office job (that is not sales) and 90% of engineering jobs are about siting in front of computer for hours. The only difference is good progammers have much more leverage negotating bettter salary than good auditor/accountant/business consultant, becasue programmers have much more jobs oppurtunities and for people in finance there are only a few corporations that are worth working for and thousands of small businesses that pay shit.


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Sales mogs sales always mogs


Source of your avi please?


----------



## Moggie (Aug 24, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> 90% of the people who say this shit don't make it/switch majors after the first semester


this happened to me 🗿


----------



## Pretty (Aug 24, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Source of your avi please?


Can’t remember tbh I’m pretty sure it’s two sixth formers who went live o results day


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> Can’t remember tbh I’m pretty sure it’s two sixth formers who went live o results day


Imagine Chad settling with a LTB


----------



## Finalcut123 (Aug 24, 2022)

irrumator praetor said:


> Enjoy breaking your spine 24/7 sitting in front of a monitor, losing your eyesight and getting t glasses, rapidly accelerating your ageing process as your chin and hairline recede, your double chin begins to form, the hair on your head turning grey, the lovehandles on your hips expanding and your face gaining more fat, as your cheekbones also recede and the definition and youth in your face decipates, your dick shrinking and getting erectile dysfunction as your life accelerates toward total failure and social skills disappear into thin air, becoming an incel basement dweller loser programming loli furry hentai scat sex NFTs and being admin on a pedophile discord server and never meeting the love of your life and future wife.
> 
> Have fun doing that


Whatever you do these days you will end up "breaking your spine 24/7 sitting in front of a monitor."


----------



## fauxfox (Aug 24, 2022)

Moggie said:


> this happened to me 🗿


No shame in it, I almost dropped out of CS


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Aug 24, 2022)

how do i become smart enough to top my uni in CS? is intelligence genetic or acquired from environment, perhaps a mix of both?


----------



## thecel (Aug 24, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Not to mention they can’t even take the dirty dishes out of their bedroom and get their homework in on time, and yet they think they have the discipline to self learn a programming language.



Cope. I self-learned multiple programming languages while procrastinating homework and fapping to porn 5+ times every day.


----------



## thecel (Aug 24, 2022)

John124 said:


> Average software engineer IQ is around 130, that's 2 standard deviations above the white mean, around 2% of the white population.
> 
> If weren't a top performer in highschool it's over. If you weren't good at math it's over. If you haven't gotten off your ass and learned it already it's over.
> 
> ...



The stuff at the bottom is unnecessary for most developer jobs. Just boot camp max.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## jaw_is_law (Aug 25, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> View attachment 1833739


computer science is essentially a overly glorified boring office job that pays slightly better than the rest of the office jobs


----------



## ExtraBones (Aug 25, 2022)

Fuck yeah 1 meeks vs 400 weeks now lemme go back to my mcdonalds job and postmaxx on incels.is


----------



## johneffen (Aug 25, 2022)

AutisticGymcel said:


> Most of the forum lacks the necessary IQ to be a talented and profitable programmer anyways. This cope is just another PSL pipe dream for many.


coding is easy to learn and doesn’t require high iq


----------



## Prince charming (Aug 27, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Most Programmers dont do all those things you mentioned at the bottom
> 
> Im a software engineer and barely know any of that shit- you have your whole career to specialise and up skill.
> 
> My IQ is like 80th percentile if I had to guess


What degree did you major in during college


----------

